# Connemara x TB: Anyone breeding?



## Irish gal (22 November 2013)

I would love to breed this type of cross but don't want to end up with a big pony. I see some examples of this type advertised at 16hh, which I would be happy with height wise. I have a 16.1hh tb mare but feel she will need a stallion bigger than 14.2hh to give enough height. Anyone know of an oversized connie stallion - against the rules of the connie studbook I know...or have you bred this cross and ended up with a decent sized horse? It's a great mix and wonderfully compliments the tb, the height probem though is the concern.


----------



## Chloe-V (22 November 2013)

When i first started breeding horses I used to breed TB x Connemaras using a 16.2hh TB mare. 
To the same 14.2hh connie stallion she produced 2 that were 15hh and working hunter types and one that ended up as a 16.2hh  event horse!!


----------



## Trules (22 November 2013)

I have a 16.1 hh TB mare i'm seriously considering putting to a Connie. a 15hh would be fine for me. I'm looking for good forward going jumping stallion with a view to event, as my mare Is very laid back. Any one have any stallion recommendations? thanks


----------



## cundlegreen (23 November 2013)

Trules said:



			I have a 16.1 hh TB mare i'm seriously considering putting to a Connie. a 15hh would be fine for me. I'm looking for good forward going jumping stallion with a view to event, as my mare Is very laid back. Any one have any stallion recommendations? thanks
		
Click to expand...

I've just bought a 3 yr old from Ireland with this cross. She's by Gloves Bobby, who is a 15.1hh Connie, who apparently jumps 1 metre 30, and is described as a quality sports horse type. I can't find any pictures of him though. Lets hope this filly jumps!


----------



## TrasaM (23 November 2013)

cundlegreen said:



			I've just bought a 3 yr old from Ireland with this cross. She's by Gloves Bobby, who is a 15.1hh Connie, who apparently jumps 1 metre 30, and is described as a quality sports horse type. I can't find any pictures of him though. Lets hope this filly jumps!
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming that she's same breeding as Bobby Sparrow Blue. He's got an amazing jump and you should find clips on YouTube of him. I think he won the puissance in clifden for about five years running.


----------



## Trules (23 November 2013)

thanks for the suggestion Cundlegreen. Gloves Bobby sounds perfect!.will have a google! 

ps your 3 yr old sounds lovely!


----------



## Irish gal (24 November 2013)

Thanks folks you've given me some good ideas. Hadn't thought there could be big stallions like Gloves Bobby, that's great and maybe there are more. In which case they'll be in the IHR studbook as opposed to the Connemara one so will have a trawl there. Would love to breed this cross but want the chance to have horses not cob sized. There's definitely a great market out there for someone with a big connie stallion. Thanks for the info Trasam about Booby sparrow blue, let me know if you hear of any bigger stallions.


----------



## cundlegreen (24 November 2013)

Irish gal said:



			Thanks folks you've given me some good ideas. Hadn't thought there could be big stallions like Gloves Bobby, that's great and maybe there are more. In which case they'll be in the IHR studbook as opposed to the Connemara one so will have a trawl there. Would love to breed this cross but want the chance to have horses not cob sized. There's definitely a great market out there for someone with a big connie stallion. Thanks for the info Trasam about Booby sparrow blue, let me know if you hear of any bigger stallions.
		
Click to expand...

Gloves Bobby stands in Mayo, as I understand it, but no relation that I can see to Bobby Sparrow. He is reg Grade 1 withe the Connemara Society so I've seen on the internet, but I can't find out any more info. The filly that I am buying has a very pretty head, and I'm told the stallion is quite fine compared to the traditional Connie stallions. I'll try to dig up some info from the seller of my filly. He is a friend of the stallions owners.


----------



## cundlegreen (24 November 2013)

Just found this on the internet.....Gloves Bobby,S0001139,148 CM,Grey,01/01/1998 
Sire: Slisneoir (s0000925) Dam: Gloves Misty Queen (M0009748) 
Breeder: Mr Eddie Madden, Gloves, Athenry, Co Galway. 
Owner: Mr Augustine M. Cummins, Clematis Cottage, Patch, Glenamaddy, Co. Galway. So NOT 15.1hh!!


----------



## cundlegreen (25 November 2013)

cundlegreen said:



			Just found this on the internet.....Gloves Bobby,S0001139,148 CM,Grey,01/01/1998 
Sire: Slisneoir (s0000925) Dam: Gloves Misty Queen (M0009748) 
Breeder: Mr Eddie Madden, Gloves, Athenry, Co Galway. 
Owner: Mr Augustine M. Cummins, Clematis Cottage, Patch, Glenamaddy, Co. Galway. So NOT 15.1hh!!
		
Click to expand...

Update on the above. I spoke to the seller of my filly who actually SJ'd and hunted Gloves Bobby. He said he had him over 1 metre 30 and said it was easy for him. He apparently got quite a few SJ points (don't know the system in Ireland), and that the stallion was def 15.2 ish. His offspring are known for their nice heads and looks. The owners are small time, so not available AI though. Hope that helps those who were looking for a big Connie.


----------



## MiniMilton (25 November 2013)

The info you found was probably at the colt inspections as a 3yo. Lots of the official heights of the mare is also wrong as they have since grown! 
There are also other oversized stallions but the names completely escape me at the moment.
I recall one advertising in the IHR stallion book (advertising section) as a 15.1 or something yet they say 148 in the stud book 

I wouldn't get too hung up on height. Just go for a consistent performer.


----------



## Trules (25 November 2013)

thanks Cundlegreen, most of the really impressive jumping stallions seem to be irish based, the UK folks seem to focus on showing, not my thing at all. We need a few puissance classes over here!


----------



## TrasaM (25 November 2013)

1.30m ...PAH ..easy   how about 1.63m ? 

This years puissance from Clifden Pony Show. 

http://youtu.be/o87RB9gbpHo


----------



## Trules (25 November 2013)

TrasaM said:



			1.30m ...PAH ..easy   how about 1.63m ? 

This years puissance from Clifden Pony Show. 

http://youtu.be/o87RB9gbpHo

Click to expand...

fab. that's what i'm talking about!


----------



## Irish gal (28 November 2013)

That's funny there's such confusion over the official height. Will have a trawl through the stallion book, good to hear there are some oversized horses being kept as stallions, had thought that would rule them out. There's hope of finding the right one for my mare yet!


----------



## cundlegreen (28 November 2013)

My nice Irish seller has now sent me two photos of Gloves Bobby, so here they are, and a pic of the filly I have bought. The stallion certainly stamps his stock.
http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/cundlegreen/glovesbobbyjumping_zps5e490031.jpg

http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/cundlegreen/glovesbobby_zps64f71c4d.jpg

http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/cundlegreen/conniecross_zpse02c99f2.png


----------



## Irish gal (28 November 2013)

Thanks - great pics! The stallion is a cracker and what a great jump! would definitely be interested for my mare, you didn't happen to catch the stud fee by any chance? Your mare looks lovely, did you buy sight unseen from here. Pity more English buyers don't come hear and buy our horses direct, there are so many fab horses great value for money at the mo. What height is she? Best of luck with her.


----------



## Irish gal (28 November 2013)

here's a link about the 'Gloves' damline no doubt related to your mare: 
http://homepage.eircom.net/~oreganathenry/oreganathenry/localhistory/theconnemarapony.html


----------



## cundlegreen (28 November 2013)

Irish gal said:



			here's a link about the 'Gloves' damline no doubt related to your mare: 
http://homepage.eircom.net/~oreganathenry/oreganathenry/localhistory/theconnemarapony.html

Click to expand...

Thanks for that link, it shows I've bought into a real performance line, as the dam of my filly is by Mister Lord, who sired some very good NH horses. I've bought this filly sight unseen, but from her breeder, which is the best way to do things IMO. I'm really looking forward to seeing her in the flesh. Apparently she stands about 15.1hh at the moment. Glad to have helped with info  for your mare decisions, that's what this forum is ll about!


----------

